# Copy of Blank Pedigree



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Wondering if anyone can help me.

Im after a Copy of a Blank 5 generation pedigree certificate.
So I can do my own Certificates.

I want to be able to use it to fill in my own details & personalise it with my own affix etc.

If you can help could you please PM me 

Thank you.*


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I believe you can download one off the UK Gundogs website.


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi small fluffy, 

I've just sent you a pm.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

If your a member of the Breeders Scheme with Royal Canin you can download them from them but you have to be a member.

Not sure were else you can just download them as my pedigree software wont let me print off blank ones sorry.

take care
Sarah


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Thanks everyone 

Ive pm'd you Doggiesgalore :thumbup:

Ive been and had a look at the breeders assistant stuff & its all very nice *


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Here is a site for ya to look at 
http://www.dogresources.com/pedigree/


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Thanks Folks

You guys are a wealth of doggy knowledge :biggrin:*


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

clueless said:


> Here is a site for ya to look at
> Pedigree Generator - pedigree maker, dog pedigree maker, pedigree generator for websites,dogs,cats,horses,rabbits, etc...


This one looks interesting...


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Thanks Folks
> 
> You guys are a wealth of doggy knowledge :biggrin:*


We like to help where we can.


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*I have been having problems as my pc doesn't have Microsoft Word  :mad2:
A lot of these programs run with that so I can't open or view them.

But have sent them all to my friend who has just returned them all in a different format which i can now view :thumbup:

Thanks for all the help *


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Glad your now able to view the documents.

Let me know what you think once you've had a good look at them.


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

What did you use in the end, do you get a blank on your computer and fill it in or what????


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Yes 
redesigned the whole thing, added a watermark etc. just needed the table to work with.
Doggiesgalore does her own and they were gorgeous 
And Poochimamma sent me a template to work with.

I quite enjoyed personalizing them to suit my tastes but was very grateful for the offers of help *


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi, I am also after a 5 generation blank pedigree to fill in and print off myself as puppies are not going to be KC register but are full pedigree. If somone could help that would be great as I am getting desperate  The puppies are due to go to their new home this Friday and I still have no certificate to send in the puppy packs. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Jackrussell Cross said:


> Hi, I am also after a 5 generation blank pedigree to fill in and print off myself as puppies are not going to be KC register but are full pedigree. If somone could help that would be great as I am getting desperate  The puppies are due to go to their new home this Friday and I still have no certificate to send in the puppy packs. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


I'm sure the links quoted should still work.

Any reason you're not KC registering? It could help protect pups from being bred on from if you also endorse them when registering them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you but some of the links don't work any more and web sites no longer exist.. If anyone could email me some that I could edit and print that would be fab. The puppies are going to local people who know me from the area and the new owners are not going to be breeding so were not bothered about KC registering as long as the puppies come with pedigree papers to show blood line etc.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

If they are jrts as opposed to Parson russell then they won't be able to be kc registered as the parsons are a breed and the jrts are a type.Could you possibly draw a pedigree up on plain paper and just have it scanned?It cant be that hard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

It would seem impossible to get one of these blank certificates without being a computer wizard which I most certainly am not lol I would just like one that I could edit on my computer as I don't have much time. If my drawing skills and writing were neat then I would do it manually and photocopy and add individual information as required. But it isn't so it looks like a very long night of trying to work this out on the computer for me.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

You would be surprised what you can do with a blank piece of paper and a pencil and ruler.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

If you have word, just use a blank table and merge the cells you need to, it's easy enough. You need to do a table that's 32 rows and 5 columns, and start merging cells so from right to left.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice but not quite the help I had hoped for but I am working on it on my computer so it's going to be a long long night. No more advice required regarding pencil and paper :001_rolleyes: as I said my writing is not that neat and to scan and try and type text into the document is just going to look awful so, no thanks, won't do that. Thanks for the help though sleeping lions I am trying to do that as we write so best concentrate on it or I will be here till the early hours. Thanks again


----------



## paternova (Sep 9, 2009)

small~fluffy said:


> *wondering if anyone can help me.
> 
> Im after a copy of a blank 5 generation pedigree certificate.
> So i can do my own certificates.
> ...


royal canin breeders do a good 4 generation pedigree that you can use over and over again (but not 5 gen,)


----------

